# New copper head on order



## DJ (Nov 10, 2009)

What power are you going to run?


----------



## Chevystroked383 (Apr 12, 2011)

Tohatsu 40 2 stroke


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Congrat's man! That will be a quick boat with the 40. Keep us updated with build pic's as it progresses.


----------



## Chevystroked383 (Apr 12, 2011)

I am also getting trim tabs built in fuel tank and the float on trailer I was thinking about some type of grab bar that would hold my gps switches tach and cooler but have not decided. On that yet


----------



## Chevystroked383 (Apr 12, 2011)

Ok so went to the shop this morning and saw the new hull and it was awesome
I than asked how much longer on mine and was told it will be started in ten days and would take one and a half weeks to complete so I guess I have to wait I'm not real happy but there is nothing I can do to get it any faster I am just tired of waiting it isn't cool I want to go fishing!!!!! :-/


----------



## High + Dry Adventures (Apr 11, 2011)

sounds sweet


----------



## High + Dry Adventures (Apr 11, 2011)

i have to wait longer than that for mine


----------



## High + Dry Adventures (Apr 11, 2011)

the new hull is sweet

yr set up sounds similar but im going with etec 50 ;D


----------



## High + Dry Adventures (Apr 11, 2011)

80lb trolling motor. i would reconsider that. with an 80 the thing will plain off lol


----------



## High + Dry Adventures (Apr 11, 2011)

a 55lb would be fine. Plus it is only 1 battery.


----------



## Chevystroked383 (Apr 12, 2011)

I was going to get the 55 but after thinking and talking with others an 80 is actually better for me it's like this better to have it than not and plus I like to fish around the jetties when I can and the current is not forgiving and plus it's more efficient and I'm running the brute force batteries


----------



## High + Dry Adventures (Apr 11, 2011)

i knew there was a method to the madness 

congrats again on the boat

Mine is soon after yours


----------



## High + Dry Adventures (Apr 11, 2011)

dont forget to post some pics


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Which hull number is yours?


----------



## Chevystroked383 (Apr 12, 2011)

It is hull number 4


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Nice! can't wait to see it.


----------



## Cody_F (Oct 26, 2010)

Im #6 , Cant wait to see everyones new copperheads.


----------



## Chevystroked383 (Apr 12, 2011)

I'm supposed to pick my new copper head up next Saturday hope all is all and can't hardly wait I'm going to fish ft pierce area that Saturday and probably the lagoon on Monday so if any is interested in seeing it that's whare it will be and the crew is awesome at ankona


----------



## Cody_F (Oct 26, 2010)

did you get your boat yet.


----------



## Charlie (Apr 5, 2010)

I hava 70lbs troller, and it's barely enough to fight some of the heavy river currents in the glades. 80 isn't over kill. Thing goes forever too. After using it four 4 hours straight, we have about 3/4 of a full battery!


----------



## Chevystroked383 (Apr 12, 2011)

I picked it up saturday and took it home and ran it around a bit it doesnt need tabs that's for Shure ran it Sunday for a few hours and took it out today on lake kississime did real well until the lake started white capping than I got alil wet but what the heck it's a little boat crises nice around 25 at half throttle and 33.5 wide open I'm ordering a ss cupped prop tomorrow from power tech I can't trim the motor with out blowing out I would think it should have a better trim angle


----------



## DJ (Nov 10, 2009)

where are the pics?


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

What outboard did you go with?


----------



## Chevystroked383 (Apr 12, 2011)

Tohatsu 40 tiller


----------



## EER (Jul 16, 2011)

How come no pics. We'd love to see it.


----------



## alain_vallejo (Jun 24, 2010)

[smiley=worth.gif] WE WANT PICTURES!!!


----------



## Chevystroked383 (Apr 12, 2011)

I don't know how to put pictures on here


----------



## EER (Jul 16, 2011)

Fair enough, I can't either. What about photo bucket or similar and provide a link?


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Posting photo help? (Read 5770 times)


----------

